# Humidifier?!



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I heard that having a humidifier helps rats with sneezing and overall helping them breathe better if your place is hot (which mine is). My question though, is how often should I have it running? And how close should it be to their cage? 

Thanks!


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

I've never heard it in the case of it being hot. It's usually if it's dry, which where I'm from only happens when it's cold. But we are a far way apart ha!
Anyway, humidity in your rat area should be roughly 40%. If it is lower, then you can get a lot of wheezing and breathing issues. You can get a hygrometer (thing that reads humidity level) from tons of places, and they usually have a thermometer built in too.
Digital ones usually look like this:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/General-...-Remote-Sensor-90-ft-Range-EMR963HG/202835805
That will help you figure out how much to keep it running.
When our whole house humidifier was broken, I kept on one 24/7, about 2 feet away from the cage. We had really low humidity in the house at the time though, it was only about 17% everywhere besides the rat room.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I tend to have a fan trained on the cage at low speed. It keeps the air moving and even though I keep the cage clean, it helps dissipate any urine smell. As urine smell is a big factor in lung irritation. If a rat gets a URI, then a humidifier may ease the rats airway so she can breath easier.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't know what level of humidity it has but it's a baby one so I'm assuming it would be the right temperature for a newborn? 

It won't let me upload a photo for some reason but this is the info that's on the box:

- quiet operation
- variable cool mist control
- two 360• mist outlets
- easy full tank for 12 hours of nursery coverage
- auto shut off 

The brand is "safety 1st - ultrasonic 360• humidifier - gently soothes baby with moisture rich air"

Does this sound like a good one? It was 35$ at Target but was on sale for 23$


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

It shouldn't really make the room hot unless it's a tiny room. Get a hygrometer and play with the settings on the humidifier until you find something that works.


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

The humidifier sounds fine. As long as it's cool mist it's fine really. A filter helps of course. The biggest thing is to get the hygrometer too so you can monitor the humidity level. You can get them for like 10$.


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

Here's the one I have
http://m.target.com/p/vicks-healthc...pid=12729446&gclid=CKH5s7ac78ICFbBAMgodA2QAfA


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Velo said:


> Here's the one I have
> http://m.target.com/p/vicks-healthc...pid=12729446&gclid=CKH5s7ac78ICFbBAMgodA2QAfA


I'll have to grab one of those! Thanks for the tip! 

Here's the humidifier I have:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31VSbc3QIPL._SY300_.jpg

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Safety-1st-Soothing-Mist-Ultrasonic-Humidifier-Pink/15833568


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

I use one of those Vicks ones, it was like 30 bucks at Target. I only use it in the winter, it helps my sneezing and my cat's. Never thought about it for helping the rats though, don't see why not!


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

erinsweeney said:


> I use one of those Vicks ones, it was like 30 bucks at Target. I only use it in the winter, it helps my sneezing and my cat's. Never thought about it for helping the rats though, don't see why not!


Well my apartment is quite dry and they've been sneezing so I read online that it helps them breathe better as well as gives their tail more moisture and gets rid of those coloured spots sometimes and it has worked! Their tails even look better just after 2 days.


----------



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

I've been using one because i'm sick, keeping it on a cool mist and it's definitely helped my ratties sneeze less often!!


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

dguizzy said:


> I've been using one because i'm sick, keeping it on a cool mist and it's definitely helped my ratties sneeze less often!!


That's great! How long do you leave it on for? I generally will leave it on if my apartment is warm. But when it's colder I don't because I find the cool most makes it even colder and I don't want them to get a chill.


----------



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

I've been leaving it on for hours at a time actually, mostly all day. My room either gets really hot or really cold depending on the temperatures outside, but normally if I keep my ceiling fan on it's the right temperature. I would definitely try it out! My girls used to sneeze so much and I thought it was because they were getting sick, but a trip to the vet a few months back proved it to be wrong!


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

dguizzy said:


> I've been leaving it on for hours at a time actually, mostly all day. My room either gets really hot or really cold depending on the temperatures outside, but normally if I keep my ceiling fan on it's the right temperature. I would definitely try it out! My girls used to sneeze so much and I thought it was because they were getting sick, but a trip to the vet a few months back proved it to be wrong!


I see such a difference. I've been using a humidifier for them since December 27. They're currently doing a lot better. It helps a lot with their breathing too I believe. They used to sneeze so much and have been prescribed meds since. So I believe the meds along with the humidifier is for sure helping them . Aurora's nose has had porphorin maybe 1-2 days out of 7 as opposed to the 5-6 days out of 7 like before.


----------

